# Seerose in Blähton



## velos (3. Apr. 2008)

Was meint ihr,

ich würde meine neue Seerose in einen flachen Korb mit gebrochenen Blähton und Sandgemisch oben drauf Kiesel auf einen Porotonstein in ca. 40cm Tiefe setzen.
Ist das ok


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Blähton*

Hallo Peter,

wovon soll sich die Seerosen denn in diesem Gemisch ernähren? Seerosen sind Starkzehrer, sie brauchen also sehr viel Dünger. In Deiner Mischung ist aber nichts drin was die Nährstoffe binden könnte, sie gingen also gleich ins Wasser über und würden eine Algenblüte erzeugen. Ohne Dünger würde die Seerose aber nur vor sich hin mickern.


----------



## waterman (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Blähton*

Hallo Werner,
Deine Antwort verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Ich denke ein solches nährstoffarmes Granulat dient nur dazu, die Pflanze zu halten. Die Nährstoffe zieht sie doch aus dem Wasser? Oder ist das bei Seerosen anders?
Ich habe meine Pflanzen alle in Granulat (zwar kein Blähton, aber mein poröses Gebröckel ist beige oder weiß, je nach Hersteller). Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass meine übrigen Pflanzen alle gut wachsen, nur die Seerose kümmerte letzes Jahr so vor sich hin, dass ich sie entsorgt habe.
 Braucht denn die Seerose Blumenerde?:?  Doch wohl nicht, oder? 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Blähton*

Hi Wil,

Seerosen holen sich ihr Futter über die Wurzeln, und daher müssen die Nährstoffe dort hin (in den Bodengrund eingelagert werden und drin bleiben). Das geht am besten mit ner ordentlichen Ladung eines Lehm/Sandgemisch. Der Lehmboden fördert u.a. die Nährstoffeinlagerung/abgabe. Aus dem Wasser direkt holen sich nur "echte" Wasserpflanzen die Nährstoffe. Und zwar direkt über das Laub - haben daher kaum Wurzeln (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, Laichkräuter, ect.)

MfG Frank


----------

